# Is there an alternative to PocketWizard ?



## hombredelmar

*Hello all, *
*I am looking to purchase not expensive transreceiver  so that I would be able to adjust my lights output without going back and forth from/to light source. *
*Thanks *

*Sorry, I am sure that this particular question was asked here a lot but I wasnt able to find it when I was looking through the topics *


----------



## Scatterbrained

What kind of light are you using?  If you're using a speedlight you can look into the Pixel Kings or Phottix Odins.


----------



## Rosy

hombredelmar said:


> Hello all,
> I am looking to purchase not expensive transreceiver  so that I would be able to adjust my lights output without going back and forth from/to light source.
> Thanks
> 
> Sorry, I am sure that this particular question was asked here a lot but I wasn&#146;t able to find it when I was looking through the topics



I have phottix which have been great.  2 receivers and 1 transmitter I use them on my speed lights


----------



## tirediron

Yongnuo and Cactus V are both well regarded consumer-grade radio triggers.


----------



## daggah

Cactus V6 triggers can do remote power control of a huge variety of flashes now.  It's a pretty new product.


----------



## pixmedic

the new yongnuo triggers support HSS and TTL. I have half a dozen and love them. have yet to have any issues with them firing the flashes. 
they have worked great with my yongnuo and Nikon flashes.


----------



## runnah

I use PouchWarlock. Just as good.


----------



## hombredelmar

Scatterbrained said:


> What kind of light are you using? If you're using a speedlight you can look into the Pixel Kings or Phottix Odins.




As of now I am using seedlight but eventually will be using monolights 

Amazon.com : Pixel 3rd Generation Wireless TTL Flash Trigger King Pro for Canon : Photographic Lighting Slave Remote Triggers : Camera & Photo  139.00 dollars for transmitter and receiver. However reading reviews some people pointed out that it does not work as good with Canon 5D Mark 3, otherwise it might be a good price. It is interesting but I have never heard about this device before. 

Phottix Odin TTL Flash Trigger for Sony TX/RX Set is 329.00 not cheap at all. If I would spend this amount I guess I would better of getting pocketwizard. 
http://www.amazon.com/Phottix-Odin-...&qid=1402012243&sr=1-7&keywords=Phottix+Odins.

Thank you for the info!
Will continue researching


----------



## hombredelmar

Rosy said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> I am looking to purchase not expensive transreceiver so that I would be able to adjust my lights output without going back and forth from/to light source.
> Thanks
> 
> Sorry, I am sure that this particular question was asked here a lot but I wasnt able to find it when I was looking through the topics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have phottix which have been great. 2 receivers and 1 transmitter I use them on my speed lights
Click to expand...


i guess you paid for the set around 350.00 dollars?!
I am looking to get something less expensive than that. 
Wouldnt pocketwizard be better for almost the same price?
THanks for the info!!


----------



## hombredelmar

daggah said:


> Cactus V6 triggers can do remote power control of a huge variety of flashes now. It's a pretty new product.



I read some reviews for the v6 however was unable to find it on sale anywhere including amazon?!


----------



## hombredelmar

pixmedic said:


> the new yongnuo triggers support HSS and TTL. I have half a dozen and love them. have yet to have any issues with them firing the flashes.
> they have worked great with my yongnuo and Nikon flashes.



I agree yongnuo nicely priced and has good reviews however there is no wirless control of light output


----------



## hombredelmar

runnah said:


> I use PouchWarlock. Just as good.



thank you for the contribution, but i was unable to find this particular brand


----------



## pixmedic

hombredelmar said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> the new yongnuo triggers support HSS and TTL. I have half a dozen and love them. have yet to have any issues with them firing the flashes.
> they have worked great with my yongnuo and Nikon flashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree yongnuo nicely priced and has good reviews however there is no wirless control of light output
Click to expand...


check the YN 622 TX


----------



## hombredelmar

pixmedic said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> the new yongnuo triggers support HSS and TTL. I have half a dozen and love them. have yet to have any issues with them firing the flashes.
> they have worked great with my yongnuo and Nikon flashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree yongnuo nicely priced and has good reviews however there is no wirless control of light output
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check the YN 622 TX
Click to expand...



Checked it before, could only find for Nikon but i need for Canon


----------



## pixmedic

hombredelmar said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree yongnuo nicely priced and has good reviews however there is no wirless control of light output
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the YN 622 TX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Checked it before, could only find for Nikon but i need for Canon
Click to expand...


huh..didnt realize they dont have a canon version yet.


----------



## hombredelmar

pixmedic said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> check the YN 622 TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked it before, could only find for Nikon but i need for Canon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huh..didnt realize they dont have a canon version yet.
Click to expand...


It is strange to me too, but I guess they decided to target Nikon consumers first.


----------



## Overread

You could always sell your current flash units and get a Canon 600EX-RT setup instead - that gives you radio wireless control with individual flash power settings; you can then get the control unit or just use a flash on the camera for the control point. 

Granted that is going to be more costly, but it might prove to be easier to work with in the long run (FAR less cables and attachments and no need to worry about extra batteries for the transceivers).


----------



## hombredelmar

Overread said:


> You could always sell your current flash units and get a Canon 600EX-RT setup instead - that gives you radio wireless control with individual flash power settings; you can then get the control unit or just use a flash on the camera for the control point.
> 
> Granted that is going to be more costly, but it might prove to be easier to work with in the long run (FAR less cables and attachments and no need to worry about extra batteries for the transceivers).




I am not sure what will change if I will buy this new Canon flash? I am currently using 580ii. 
I was not planning to use on camera flash that is why I was looking to purchase pocketwizart type trancereceiver so that I can have control of my wireless speedlights . I hope I am not confusing in my explanation.


----------



## table1349

hombredelmar said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of light are you using? If you're using a speedlight you can look into the Pixel Kings or Phottix Odins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phottix Odin TTL Flash Trigger for Sony TX/RX Set is 329.00 not cheap at all. If I would spend this amount I guess I would better of getting pocketwizard.
> Amazon.com : Phottix Odin TTL Flash Trigger for Sony TX/RX Set : Camera Flash Synch Cords : Electronics.
> 
> Thank you for the info!
> Will continue researching
Click to expand...

Sorry, but I would have to disagree.  For what you are wanting them to do and do reliably that isn't all that expensive.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

I use a set of 1 RF transmiter and 2 receivers manufactued by Pro Master. They are very easy on the budget. And have never failed me. Mind you, I use the mainly in a small studio and the distance I need is not great.

See examples on my Web site...


----------



## Overread

Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT - Speedlite Flash - Canon UK

Canon Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT - Speedlite Flash - Canon UK

The new 600EX RT has a built in radio transmitter. So you can use a 600EX RT in a multiple flash setup with other 600EX RT flashes to control them or you can use the ST-E3-RT on the camera whilst having the flashes positioned around. It basically means you don't need a Pocket-Wizard or other setup in addition to the flash units. 

Have a read of some reviews on the flash and compare the specific features of radio control that they offer.


----------



## Rclarke

Yonguno yn-622c are what you need, you can control the power output of multiple flashes from the flash menu on the camera


----------



## hombredelmar

Rclarke said:


> Yonguno yn-622c are what you need, you can control the power output of multiple flashes from the flash menu on the camera



That sounds very interesting !!!!! 

Are u sure? Then I will definitely read Specs of this particular trancereceiver.


----------



## Rclarke

hombredelmar said:


> Rclarke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yonguno yn-622c are what you need, you can control the power output of multiple flashes from the flash menu on the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds very interesting !!!!!
> 
> Are u sure? Then I will definitely read Specs of this particular trancereceiver.
Click to expand...


Yes absolutely as long as your camera is compatible. I have used them myself. Read here for details:
http://flashhavoc.com/yn622c_review/


----------



## hombredelmar

Rclarke said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rclarke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yonguno yn-622c are what you need, you can control the power output of multiple flashes from the flash menu on the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds very interesting !!!!!
> 
> Are u sure? Then I will definitely read Specs of this particular trancereceiver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes absolutely as long as your camera is compatible. I have used them myself. Read here for details:
> YongNuo YN-622C ETTL Trigger Review | FLASH HAVOC
Click to expand...


i will definitely consider 622c, I am using canon 5d mark 3 with flash 580 ii. 
Thank you for the valuable info!!!


----------



## hombredelmar

...


----------



## hombredelmar

Thank you everyone for your input. I have purchased Yonguno yn-622c, it worked fine and the most important part it was easy to control the output light from the camera menue.
Thank you everyone and especially *Rclarke* for your informative post based on which I made my choice, it was not easy&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## leeroix

cybercync...


----------



## greybeard

hombredelmar said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree yongnuo nicely priced and has good reviews however there is no wirless control of light output
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the YN 622 TX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Checked it before, could only find for Nikon but i need for Canon
Click to expand...

This will let you pre-order, should be available next month
YONGNUO YN 622C TX E TTL Wireless Flash Controller for Canon YN622C TX | eBay


----------



## hombredelmar

Too late , I already purchased 622c. This product was unavailable 2,weeks ago


----------

